# Mare due soon to foal - question about her udder



## 2minis4us (May 8, 2012)

Hi,

My mare who is due to foal soon started getting a bag a little over a week ago. It's getting bigger, but it is hard, and has been the entire time. I am wondering if that is normal. Thanks.


----------



## AnnaC (May 9, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the Maternity Wing! As Diane said, firm/hard udders are quite normal especially early on.

So may we have some details (alongside the pics of course - we are a nosy lot here LOL!!) - your name first please and then ALL the details/info about your mare and the Daddy to be.

Oh and do join in with all the other threads and ask any questions - we are a chatty lot which helps to pass the 'waiting' time.


----------



## Eagle (May 9, 2012)

Hi and Welcome. I agree with the pros, Diane and Anna


----------

